# Sarah Burke dies from skiing injury



## Lakhota (Jan 20, 2012)

Sarah Burke Dead: Skier Dies After Accident During Training At Park City, Utah


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 20, 2012)

Sarah Burke Dead At 29 - ESPN Video - ESPN

Remembering Sarah Burke - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 20, 2012)

She was beautiful (inside and out) _and_ talented.  Per her wishes, her organs were donated.  Rest in peace, honey.


----------



## mskafka (Jan 20, 2012)

Very sad.  So young.  RIP, Sarah.


----------



## Gagafritz (Jan 20, 2012)

Very sad.


----------



## PeteEU (Jan 20, 2012)

Very sad.. and now her family is stuck with a 550k hospital bill on top of that. Shameful if you ask me.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh man. I hate stories like these.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2012)

the trick on the pipe are getting more and more dangerous....

she was a beautiful young woman


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 20, 2012)

Never heard of her


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2012)

just cause your ass has never heard of her doesnt mean she was not important.....

sometimes you are just too much


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 20, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> just cause your ass has never heard of her doesnt mean she was not important.....
> 
> sometimes you are just too much



People die every day and none of them are less important than her.


----------



## jillian (Jan 20, 2012)

what a shame. RIP Sarah.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2012)

no but why did you feel the need to put that on this thread?  

i am more curious about that.....you could have said nothing but you needed to say what you said...why?


----------



## jillian (Jan 20, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > just cause your ass has never heard of her doesnt mean she was not important.....
> ...



and of course you need to spew all over hre thread... 

i don't understand why losers do that. 

bitter much?


----------



## jillian (Jan 20, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> no but why did you feel the need to put that on this thread?
> 
> i am more curious about that.....you could have said nothing but you needed to say what you said...why?



anger. unhappiness. bitterness. jealousy.

take your pick.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 20, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> no but why did you feel the need to put that on this thread?
> 
> i am more curious about that.....you could have said nothing but you needed to say what you said...why?



Because we are fixated on celerity in this country and it is a sign of our complete dysfunction.

So what if someone who is a celebrity dies? Her death is no more important to you than a complete stranger's and certainly not more important to you than the death of a loved one.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> just cause your ass has never heard of her doesnt mean she was not important.....
> 
> sometimes you are just too much



He feels the need to be mean and nasty but when people are like that to him, he's so offended.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2012)

i hardly think of sarah burke as a celebrity.....the photos posted are not the norm for her....she was a beautiful and talented person...who dies doing what she loved....i think remembering someone like that is not out of line

but again why did you feel the need to post that?


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > just cause your ass has never heard of her doesnt mean she was not important.....
> ...



i will disagree.... i dont find him offended....he and i offended have exchanges and i assure you ....i am much ruder to him than he has ever been to me...most of the time i find he just ignores me when i get hateful with him....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I'm recalling a lobster incident at a grocery store where he felt compelled to create a thread here because he was slighted.


----------



## Gagafritz (Jan 20, 2012)

PeteEU said:


> Very sad.. and now her family is stuck with a 550k hospital bill on top of that. Shameful if you ask me.



Did she not have health insurance?  If not, why not?


----------



## Gagafritz (Jan 20, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > just cause your ass has never heard of her doesnt mean she was not important.....
> ...



Well, what is your point?   I mourn the deaths of people every day when i hear about them or read the obits.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 20, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Mourn really?

You express grief at a stranger's passing?

I doubt it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



being fixated on lobster is apparently ok, while being fixated on celery is not.

no fair, but i can relate.

i like lobster, and dislike celery.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Ah yes all the threads that you people start are sooooo much more important than a thread meant to illustrate the piss poor customer service that is so rampant today.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



the few threads that people like me start are usually nonsense.


----------



## Gagafritz (Jan 20, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes.  I do.  Because i can't help but put myself in their shoes.  I have had to turn off the news because of it.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2012)

seems that lobster thread is gonna follow you about there skull

lol......you deserve it

o btw i have never thought of skull as bitter or miserable....in reality i would say he pretty happy....he enjoys what he does and he has a happy marriage....

no kids.....(thankfully(


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 20, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> just cause your ass has never heard of her doesnt mean she was not important.....
> 
> sometimes you are just too much



You mean like when YOU make simple statements about knowing or hnot knowing someone we should pay attention?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sorry she has passed, but frankly, I had never heard of her either. Feel free to jump all over me now, too.


----------



## Gagafritz (Jan 20, 2012)

I really don't know how you can NOT let the news like this affect you.  I don't know.  Sometimes i just cannot stomach any more bad news.  I just don't know how people fluff off  the news.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 20, 2012)

http://nationalpostsports.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/brain-aneurism.jpg


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 21, 2012)

More Pictures: Global National | Wide Angle


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 21, 2012)

Sarah Burke Dead: Donations Flood In For Fallen Freestyle Skier (VIDEO, PHOTOS)


----------



## PeteEU (Jan 21, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> > Very sad.. and now her family is stuck with a 550k hospital bill on top of that. Shameful if you ask me.
> ...



She is Canadian.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sure some people read a bit about her after the news of her passing, so expressing a bit of sorrow can be acceptable, but most people are just crying crocodile tears because they want to show how compassionate they are. It's stupid and disingenus.


----------



## Gagafritz (Jan 23, 2012)

So, who should pay her medical bills?  Shouldnt' her estate be responsible for them?  I dont get the outcry over this.  And, as for her family getting donations, that is fine, but i am sure she was well compensated for her sport.


----------

